# TB500 for dogs with hip dysplasia?



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 19, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has given their dog TB500, my springer has hip dysplasia and from what I read, TB500 would be something that would help him. He limps around just about everyday now, it doesn't slow him down, but it does hurt him and his hip is pretty sensitive. I'm playing around with the idea of giving him TB500, what would the dose be for him? He's a small springer spaniel, about 55lbs. I know they give TB500 to 1,200lb horse at 10mg a week but does that translate over to dogs? So would he get about 500mcg a week, how often do I have to pin him? I'm going to get some advice from some vets, but I wanted to see if anyone had any input first.

And has anyone read anything about if TB500 can help denervated muscle? Any links or anything would be great.


----------

